# Rumors on 2011 Treks



## usa777

Rumors about the 2011 Trek are. Speed Concept will be out the end of May for ordering. The 5 Series Madone will have a new frame and may be made overseas. It will be Duotrap ready. 6 Series and Speed Concept may be the only Project One bikes for 2011. Trek just cannot keep up production of the 5 and 6 Series, Speed Concept, plus a few of the MTN bikes they make in the USA. Trek may also be updating the 1 and 2 series frame (but not 100% sure about that). Alot of the new bikes will be out in July/Aug. This is the reason they are out of so many bikes. It is because of the new frames, new Shimano (105), and new Sram Apex. Also Bontrager is going to have a Tubeless wheelset for road. Not going to find may deals on the 2010 bikes.


----------



## ghost6

It'll be interesting to see what happens. If the 5 series goes overseas, maybe the wait on the 6 series won't be so long.


----------



## MarvinK

I really like Duotrap.. and hope Trek does more SRAM in 2011.. especially with Apex. Sent Gary a twitter message trying to talk him into a kids 24" CX bike (w/Apex would be perfect). He said good idea, but I suspect that's about as far as it went.


----------



## tbb001

usa777 said:


> Rumors about the 2011 Trek are. Speed Concept will be out the end of May for ordering. The 5 Series Madone will have a new frame and may be made overseas. It will be Duotrap ready. 6 Series and Speed Concept may be the only Project One bikes for 2011. Trek just cannot keep up production of the 5 and 6 Series, Speed Concept, plus a few of the MTN bikes they make in the USA. Trek may also be updating the 1 and 2 series frame (but not 100% sure about that). Alot of the new bikes will be out in July/Aug. This is the reason they are out of so many bikes. It is because of the new frames, new Shimano (105), and new Sram Apex. Also Bontrager is going to have a Tubeless wheelset for road. Not going to find may deals on the 2010 bikes.



.....


----------



## ghost6

tbb001 said:


> .....



Hmmm, wonder what this means?!? True rumors? False rumors? Fun rumors?


----------



## atown117

If they do the ProjectOne for the Speed Concept, looks like a new TT bike might be in my future.


----------



## jsedlak

So... updates?


----------



## MarvinK

In another thread a trek employee mentioned something about encouraging people to hurry and order project one this week... I'd look for some sort of news next week.


----------



## tbb001

atown117 said:


> If they do the ProjectOne for the Speed Concept, looks like a new TT bike might be in my future.


You might want to check the Project One consumer site right now.
Speed Concept has been loaded. 

Not all the Signature themes have been loaded as of the initial launch.
Look for the Factory Team Issue and the K-Swiss Team Replica paint schemes to be added later.


----------



## MarvinK

I don't see it.


----------



## tbb001

MarvinK said:


> I don't see it.


The main links aren't live from the consumer website, but go into any Madone model, and then click to change the model.
All the SC models will then show up as active.
The main links should go live shortly...


----------



## MarvinK

Do you get any sense of whether they'll ever do Project One on the mountain bike side? I would have loved to build a TopFuel or Superfly w/SRAM XX.


----------



## hotfeat1227

I have been wanting Trek to do P1 on the mountain side. I asked the guys at a trek demo and they said dont get your hopes up. Then again roadbikes are backed up enough as it is, adding MTBs tot he mix may slow things down too much..


----------



## MarvinK

I don't care so much about paint.. I just want to pick my own parts. It was REALLY lame that the Superfly & Superfly 100 weren't available w/XX... and I'm sure some people would rather have Shimano parts. Same with Trek mtn bikes and SRAM parts.

I think Trek over-estimates how much the paint jobs matter vs a cost-effective way to pick the parts you want. If they only offered 3-5 color options and still offered as many or more parts (including a few more non-bontrager options that aren't totally outrageously priced), I think it would still be very popular and probably wouldn't suffer from so many delays and supply problems.


----------



## rockstar2083

Anyone been sized on a speed concept yet? Rumor has it you may need to go up a size due to shorter top tube.


----------



## tbb001

MarvinK said:


> Do you get any sense of whether they'll ever do Project One on the mountain bike side? I would have loved to build a TopFuel or Superfly w/SRAM XX.


No plans for MTB P1 in the immediate future. It's been brought up multiple times, but the logistics of offering it again aren't something they want to undertake quite yet.



rockstar2083 said:


> Anyone been sized on a speed concept yet? Rumor has it you may need to go up a size due to shorter top tube.


The Speed Concept is slightly smaller than the TTX. The suggestion to go up a size for the SC was only there for the people who were already on a “smallish” TTX frame, those people on the end of the fit spectrum for a given size just need to know it is OK to consider a different size. Most people will not change frame size coming from the TTX.


----------



## Dale

that is to bad no mtb p1! about you guys at trek open a new plant and make mtb p1 and keep america people working!


----------



## PlatyPius

Hot news from Trek!

For 2011, Treks will STILL be made in China!

Prices will continue to be 10% higher than other brands to cover the Lance Tax.

Look for lots of Red, Black, White, and Blue.


----------



## jellis25

Tbb001,

I am in a 64cm madone 5 right now. Any hope for a big speed in the future? I am guessing the 60cm is a bit too small.


----------



## tbb001

PlatyPius said:


> For 2011, Treks will STILL be made in China!


Everyday I go to work and see hundreds of carbon frames being manufactured, painted, and assembled in the good ole USA.
Waterloo, WI will never be confused with China.  



jellis25 said:


> I am in a 64cm madone 5 right now. Any hope for a big speed in the future? I am guessing the 60cm is a bit too small.


A bigger Speed Concept? Sorry, I might be misunderstanding your question.


----------



## jellis25

I am 6'8". When will there be a speed concept big enough for me?


----------



## tbb001

jellis25 said:


> I am 6'8". When will there be a speed concept big enough for me?


Not sure on that one.
The current Speed Concept line offers the largest size as a XL. I haven't heard of any plans to offer bigger than that if the XL won't fit.


----------



## shermes

PlatyPius said:


> Hot news from Trek!
> 
> For 2011, Treks will STILL be made in China!
> 
> Prices will continue to be 10% higher than other brands to cover the Lance Tax.
> 
> Look for lots of Red, Black, White, and Blue.


You forgot, the winner of the Tour de France won't be riding one!


----------



## Dale

tbb001 said:


> Everyday I go to work and see hundreds of carbon frames being manufactured, painted, and assembled in the good ole USA.
> Waterloo, WI will never be confused with China.
> 
> for now, time will tell


----------



## mhopton

Any update on 5 series frames? OCLV, or TCT in China?


----------



## usa777

We will know July 3rd on the 5 series bikes. The new 4 series look nice.


----------



## ljfran2383

will 2011 treks be good bikes?


----------



## ghost6

ljfran2383 said:


> will 2011 treks be good bikes?



Ironic hipster. Go ride your super cool non-Trek.


----------



## 97G8tr

ghost6 said:


> Ironic hipster. Go ride your super cool non-Trek.


Bwwwaaahahaha-awesome post!!


----------



## ghost6

mhopton said:


> Any update on 5 series frames? OCLV, or TCT in China?


Who knows what it means, but there's no longer an option to build a custom 5 series on the project one site.


----------



## tbb001

ghost6 said:


> Who knows what it means, but there's no longer an option to build a custom 5 series on the project one site.


5-series won't be a P1 option going forward into 2011.

But another (new) model will be added to P1...


----------



## ghost6

tbb001 said:


> 5-series won't be a P1 option going forward into 2011.
> 
> But another (new) model will be added to P1...


Wow, thanks. Another new model?!? Can't wait to hear.


----------



## real stonie

Trek needs to realize Lance is over his sales peak and headed downward. Who or what can they capitalize on to sell bikes. I'd like to see them incororate more nekkid chix or secks appeal ino their mktg schemes.


----------



## Trek2.3

ghost6 said:


> Wow, thanks. Another new model?!? Can't wait to hear.


A more expensive model in fewer frame sizes. The downward curve continues.


----------



## ljfran2383

ghost6 said:


> Ironic hipster. Go ride your super cool non-Trek.


read through your post. you spend a lot of time responding to "are treks goods bikes" and talking about treks, and how common/uncommon they are... kinda weird.


----------



## tbb001

Trek2.3 said:


> A more expensive model in fewer frame sizes. The downward curve continues.


Actually, a more expensive new model, but with the new addition of having three fit options instead of two. Currently there are two fit options with Pro and Performance, but a third fit option will be added. The number of frame sizes offered will remain the same.


----------



## ghost6

tbb001 said:


> Actually, a more expensive new model, but with the new addition of having three fit options instead of two. Currently there are two fit options with Pro and Performance, but a third fit option will be added. The number of frame sizes offered will remain the same.


Could it be a seven series? Come on, you can tell us. We'll keep it a secret. :yikes:


----------



## nor_cal_rider

ghost6 said:


> Could it be a seven series? Come on, you can tell us. We'll keep it a secret. :yikes:


I'm guessing the Speed Concept will go P1...

edit: oops...didn't see the Series 9 Speed Concept is already shown on the P1 site...my bad :blush2:


----------



## CARBON110

Stonie


LAWLS @ your avatar m8!


----------



## jellis25

tbb001 said:


> Actually, a more expensive new model, but with the new addition of having three fit options instead of two. Currently there are two fit options with Pro and Performance, but a third fit option will be added. The number of frame sizes offered will remain the same.


Does this mean no P1 in a 64cm? Since the 5 series is out?


----------



## tbb001

jellis25 said:


> Does this mean no P1 in a 64cm? Since the 5 series is out?


No, the 64cm size will be added to the 6-series frame platform.


----------



## mhopton

So here's my guess...with today's GF announcement, I suspect that we'll see the Cronus Ultimate in the P1 lineup. The photo on the trek site shows a plain black, nude carbon frame in the pic. What say you Tbb01?

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/gfc_road/cronusultimate/


----------



## tbb001

mhopton said:


> So here's my guess...with today's GF announcement, I suspect that we'll see the Cronus Ultimate in the P1 lineup. The photo on the trek site shows a plain black, nude carbon frame in the pic. What say you Tbb01?
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/gfc_road/cronusultimate/



Nope, not the Cronus, although it has been talked about adding that to the P1 options in the future.
The new model will be something different...


----------



## krtassoc

Some pictures of the 2011 Trek Madones! http://www.psycrithm.com/


----------



## roadmountain

Rep!

Actually, I want to see the "updated" Trek 2's and 1's. 

105 and Tiagra are my price points.


----------



## Classic Bikes

I love the look of the 2011 5.2 Madone in team colors. 










When is this bike going to hit the streets???


----------



## krtassoc

The 2011 Madone 5.2 is TCT carbon: http://www.trekstore.jp/info/2010/06/2011_madone_52_madone_47.html


----------



## Classic Bikes

krtassoc said:


> The 2011 Madone 5.2 is TCT carbon: http://www.trekstore.jp/info/2010/06/2011_madone_52_madone_47.html


$4,300 for a TCT carbon?? I wonder if they are doing away with the lifetime warranty on the frames too.


----------



## MarvinK

I'd be real surprised if the 5.2 is anywhere near $4300.... the current one is like $3800, and the 2011 Cronos Pro is $3600.


...not to mention a 6-series on Project One with the same parts that would come on a 5.2 is still $4088.


----------



## MarvinK

...and I think the 2011 Cronos Pro looks a LOT sharper.
https://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2010/xl/cronuspro_graywhite.jpg


----------



## MarvinK

roadmountain said:


> Rep!
> 
> Actually, I want to see the "updated" Trek 2's and 1's.
> 
> 105 and Tiagra are my price points.



So far Trek has really let me down with the total lack of Apex bikes (not counting TT bikes)... I hope they put something together with some of the bikes they haven't announced.


----------



## Classic Bikes

MarvinK said:


> I'd be real surprised if the 5.2 is anywhere near $4300.... the current one is like $3800, and the 2011 Cronos Pro is $3600.
> 
> 
> ...not to mention a 6-series on Project One with the same parts that would come on a 5.2 is still $4088.


I hope not. I was just converting the Yen price from the following site:

http://www.trekstore.jp/info/2010/06/2011_madone_52_madone_47.html


----------



## krtassoc

In the last day or two I read somewhere that the 2011 4.7 Madone is approximately $2,500 MSRP (US Dollar). Trek seems to price their offerings in the Madone product line to the high-side of its competitors.

How does Trek compete against this 2011 'China' offering from Giant? http://www.bikeman.org/index.php?op...id=348:30&catid=21:list-of-magazine&Itemid=13

An Australian website reports that this Madone 4.7 competitor is priced around $1,900 US dollars!


----------



## ghost6

ljfran2383 said:


> read through your post. you spend a lot of time responding to "are treks goods bikes" and talking about treks, and how common/uncommon they are... kinda weird.


Are my posts as weird as you reading through my posts to see what I post about? Also, how do you know how much time I spend posting? I respond to this forum's banal group of "ironic hipsters" who bask in self-aggrandizement by posting about "Trek bikes." Did you ride your non-Trek today? I bet it was fun if you did!


----------



## MarvinK

krtassoc said:


> In the last day or two I read somewhere that the 2011 4.7 Madone is approximately $2,500 MSRP (US Dollar). Trek seems to price their offerings in the Madone product line to the high-side of its competitors.
> 
> How does Trek compete against this 2011 'China' offering from Giant? http://www.bikeman.org/index.php?op...id=348:30&catid=21:list-of-magazine&Itemid=13
> 
> An Australian website reports that this Madone 4.7 competitor is priced around $1,900 US dollars!


Giant usually does have extremely competitively priced bikes--so do a few other brands like Fuji. It'd be interesting to see what parts were on the $1900 Giant... since the Madone 4.5 and 4.7 are both mostly Shimano 105.... and the 4.5 is $1999.


----------



## crumjack

MarvinK said:


> ...and I think the 2011 Cronos Pro looks a LOT sharper.
> https://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2010/xl/cronuspro_graywhite.jpg


Shame they had to put TREK on the downtube.

EDIT, at least they made it subtle. I just wish they would have kept the Fisher branding with the new paint jobs...


----------



## krtassoc

As I recall, the Giant @ $1,900 is all Shimano 5700 105.


----------



## MarvinK

crumjack said:


> Shame they had to put TREK on the downtube.
> 
> EDIT, at least they made it subtle. I just wish they would have kept the Fisher branding with the new paint jobs...



I would have rather seen them keep the Fisher branding, too--but definitely prefer the paint jobs over last year. When I was debating about bikes, one of the main reasons I didn't go with Fisher for 2010 was the really ugly paint jobs. I know it's a lame reason--but if I spend $$$$ on a bike, I want to like the way it looks.

Even if they wanted to call it a Trek--they could've made the Fisher logo big, and then 'by Trek' somewhere on the bike.


----------



## roadmountain

The '10 GF's were very hard to find in any event. I hope they actually produce and distribute the bikes. I could only find '09 GF's in "local" bike shops which were actually out of town. 

But unfortunately, it seems the GF bikes are being phased out. Too bad, as the geometry on their mountain bikes at least were superb.


----------



## MarvinK

Trek definitely underestimated the demand for Fisher 29ers... our local shop has carried a healthy supply of them for many years, but the factory ran out very early in the year and even the 2011 29ers wont be available for months.


----------



## tbb001

roadmountain said:


> But unfortunately, it seems the GF bikes are being phased out. Too bad, as the geometry on their mountain bikes at least were superb.


None of the geometry on the road/mtb are going to change. They are essentially just being re-branded as Trek's instead of Fisher's.


----------



## MarvinK

The Fisher Collection actually adds more unique bikes than they phased out (some 26" models). There are some really cool new bikes that are new for Trek or Fisher:

Sawyer (Rigid retro 29er): 
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/29er_hardtail/sawyer/

Marlin ($599 29er--cheapest GF 29er ever):
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/29er_hardtail/marlin/

Cronos CX (first Trek/GF carbon cx bike):
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/cyclocross/cronuscx/

Transport/Transport+ (longtail. the pedal-assist on this type of bike is probably the best example of Trek+GF cooperation):
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/gary_fisher_collection/urban_utility/transport/


----------



## PlatyPius

I hear Trek will continue the 'on-the-fly' removable fork steerer tube on all Madone models....


----------



## MarvinK

Does a Scott dealer really need to troll on a Trek thread about carbon reliability?


----------



## roadmountain

Well, the 1's and 2's should be in by the end of July. 

I'm not sure why I'm looking forward to this, as it means higher prices with identical frames.  

Perhaps the new 105 will be something to look forward to??


----------



## PlatyPius

MarvinK said:


> Does a Scott dealer really need to troll on a Trek thread about carbon reliability?


Yes.

All in good fun.


----------



## tbb001

PlatyPius said:


> I hear Trek will continue the 'on-the-fly' removable fork steerer tube on all Madone models....





MarvinK said:


> Does a Scott dealer really need to troll on a Trek thread about carbon reliability?












If he only would have ran a Bontrager stem...


----------



## PlatyPius

tbb001 said:


> If he only would have ran a Bontrager stem...


Aye. They were obviously using FSA stems, which are incompatible with everything.


----------



## davidka

No doubt the result of that incredibly rough pave' they're racing on in that photo. There was some great footage on VS. of a Specialized flying apart under a rider last year too. Maybe the UCI needs to re-think that minimum weight?


----------



## MarvinK

damn FSA gear


----------



## Midgetfist

Heard today that "Pro" and "Performance" fit designations will no longer be used, and will be replaced by "H1", "H2" and "H3". All P1 road bikes are on hold and no Madones are available. Look for official news on or about 07.01.2010.

Interesting note: We have a 5 Series Signature Paint P1 going in for a repaint. Of course no 5 Series Signature P1 paints are available, not even the original. Had to choose from a 6 Series P1 Signature scheme, however had to be a currently available 2010 paint (available now, not next week etc.). No problem really, just interesting.


----------



## MarvinK

My guess is H3 will be similar to Pilot geometry--which I think is a great idea.


----------



## MarvinK

My guess is they're going to be making a new 'comfort' model... the 6-series is too stiff for most riders (the Cronos is even stiffer), and the 5-series appears to be headed overseas. It seems like Trek could use the cobblestones to help push the new bike... which would line up pretty well with the release date...


----------



## NealH

Trek definitely needs to address the "Roubaix" market, as this has been Specialized's most successful line.


----------



## tbb001

MarvinK said:


> My guess is H3 will be similar to Pilot geometry--which I think is a great idea.


H1 = Pro
H2 = Performance
H3 = WSD-ish (not specifically WSD, but shorter TT, taller HT, etc)

The consumer P1 site will be updated on Saturday with the new 2011 P1 6-series Madones, including the new model.
The dealer website will be launched that same day for orders to be submitted. Not all Signature paint options will be shown at first though...more will get added as they become validated by the paint dept.


----------



## SilverBack14

tbb001 said:


> H1 = Pro
> H2 = Performance
> H3 = WSD-ish (not specifically WSD, but shorter TT, taller HT, etc)
> 
> The consumer P1 site will be updated on Saturday with the new 2011 P1 6-series Madones, including the new model.
> The dealer website will be launched that same day for orders to be submitted. Not all Signature paint options will be shown at first though...more will get added as they become validated by the paint dept.


Sweet! Looking forward to seeing all the new stuff.


----------



## MarvinK

If I remember right from this year,the geometry differences between Performance and WSD for 2010 6-series were VERY negligible. I imagine this time they'll actually make them different.


----------



## Midgetfist

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/2011-trek-madone-69-ssl-first-look-26844


----------



## sgroll

and also here:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/first-look-2011-trek-madone-6-9-ssl


----------



## MarvinK

Is the SSL really the only new thing they're introducing? Trek really needs to make a higher-end comfort bike. One of the biggest Trek dealers in the world doesn't carry a single 6-series because they think they're too stiff--they have tons of 5-series bikes. Now that the 5 series bike are built overseas, it'll be interesting to see what that shop does. They also carry Pinarello and Specialized. 

No mention in the article if pricing will be impacted by moving from OCLV to TCT.


----------



## Midgetfist

Although I went through 3 frames in 6 months (paint issues only), I love my 2010 P1 5 series. I'm a big dude, and avoided the 2010 6 series due to the carbon steerer.


----------



## 97G8tr

Trek has updated their website.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/story/madone6


----------



## 97G8tr

The new 5.9 is listed at $3989-- with full Dura Ace. A lot of bike. :thumbsup: 


https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone59/


----------



## MarvinK

It's actually mostly Ultegra--but the der & crank are two of the most significant parts.


----------



## ghost6

How about a 5.9 with full Red?


----------



## MANTEIGA

*...*



ghost6 said:


> Are my posts as weird as you reading through my posts to see what I post about? Also, how do you know how much time I spend posting? I respond to this forum's banal group of "ironic hipsters" who bask in self-aggrandizement by posting about "Trek bikes." Did you ride your non-Trek today? I bet it was fun if you did!


:yesnod:


----------



## MarvinK

I'm a little disappointed that I haven't seen any Trek road bikes spec'd with SRAM Apex. I would have liked to see a 4.3 or 5.0 w/SRAM Apex. Maybe Shimano is being really aggressive in the OEM market w/new 105 and Apex isn't cheaper--but my guess is that isn't the problem.


----------



## PlatyPius

MarvinK said:


> I'm a little disappointed that I haven't seen any Trek road bikes spec'd with SRAM Apex. I would have liked to see a 4.3 or 5.0 w/SRAM Apex.* Maybe Shimano is being really aggressive in the OEM market w/new 105 and Apex isn't cheaper--but my guess is that isn't the problem.*


Wouldn't surprise me. It's why none of the US distributors carry the GOOD (carbon) MicroShift/Token/Sampson/Forte components. Shimano threatened to stop selling to any distributor that carried the stuff, hence no bike shop (except Performance/Nashbar) can get it through normal channels.


----------



## MarvinK

It looks like they killed off the Team Issue paint job, too. I actually still like that job better than most of the new ones.

tbb001: Who can we email at Trek to send feedback about Project One? This is really a big step backwards--the SSL doesn't count as a new model. A large shop in Seattle doesn't even stock 6-series because they are too stiff for most riders. Frankly, I think Trek would be a LOT smarter to have the 4 & 5 series on a 'Project One Lite' system that let people spec whatever drivetrain and wheels they want (please add 105 Compact and SRAM Apex), but just pick between 2-4 standard paint jobs. It seems like they could just ship the frames from Asia, and just build them in Waterloo. Heck, they could just ship everything to the shop and let them assemble it.

Big thumbs down to Trek for the 2011 Project One downscaling.


----------



## usa777

Email john burke the president of trek [email protected]


----------



## bikerjulio

*how aboot this one?*


----------



## nismo73

Only if it comes with SRAM Rival

View attachment 204585


----------



## tbb001

MarvinK said:


> It looks like they killed off the Team Issue paint job, too. I actually still like that job better than most of the new ones.


Team Issue didn't get killed off.
It will be released soon with a new name, Factory Team Issue. It will be largely the same style of paint scheme.


----------



## Classic Bikes

How about the Lance Armstrong Unity Bike? Is that going to be available through Project One?


----------



## tbb001

Classic Bikes said:


> How about the Lance Armstrong Unity Bike? Is that going to be available through Project One?


Yes, as is the new RadioShack theme.


----------



## Classic Bikes

I saw the new RadioShack theme and it looks fantastic. I do not think they have put up the Unity theme yet. 

Thanks!


----------



## tbb001

Classic Bikes said:


> I saw the new RadioShack theme and it looks fantastic. I do not think they have put up the Unity theme yet.


No, it is waiting for paint validation to be approved (much like the new Factory Team Issue paint scheme). Once that happens, both will get added to the P1 site.
Unfortunately I haven't heard a timeline on this as of yet though.

Brian
Trek P1


----------



## jellis25

tbb001 said:


> Brian
> Trek P1


tbb001,

Is this the first time you have revealed your true identity? I have never seen you sign your name on any of your posts before. Looks like I can just call you at your desk now instead of waiting for a response on this site.

John


----------



## MANTEIGA

shermes said:


> You forgot, the winner of the Tour de France won't be riding one!


FOR ONCE.


----------



## tbb001

jellis25 said:


> tbb001,
> 
> Is this the first time you have revealed your true identity? I have never seen you sign your name on any of your posts before. Looks like I can just call you at your desk now instead of waiting for a response on this site.
> 
> John


No, I did a few pages ago in the P1 thread as well.
If you call my desk, I'll just let it go to voicemail!


----------



## mikesh

looks like the new H3 geo is almost the same as the spec roubaix. Looking at the 5.x wsd vs. the 2 and 1 series wsd.


----------

